# Jeep XJ cherokee +Wrangler TJ front air shocks discontinued now what?



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

I was asking back in 2013 time about front air shocks for my 99 jeep cherokee. My fronts are finally blown and looking to replace. We came up with the monroe MA763 and Gabriel 49216 which I believe also fit the wrangler and as recently as last spring the 49216 were still in production because I bought a set for a wrangler but now after calling both companies they stopped making them and have no replacement for them. You can still find these shocks online but what are we to do after they are all gone or even now? Has anyone found another company or or found another model that will work? Thanks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you can still get some on line. Buy a few sets. By the time they are used up, will be time to update the vehicle. She will be rusted away to nothing. Otherwise get heavier springs.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

hello local friend do you use air shocks on the front of your jeeps also? of so what set up you have?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just going by past knowledge, I'm driven bigger stuff. I fix trucks for a living.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

how much knowledge do you have with engine rebuilding? lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm more into larger stuff. Mostly diesel. If you have engine questions, just post them. In about another month, this place will come to life. There's a guy on here really into Jeeps and plowing with them.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Remove the shocks you have, measure extended and collapsed lengths, and go to a Napa or bumper to bumper. Have them cross reference it, and order what you need


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

WhitePlowr said:


> I was asking back in 2013 time about front air shocks for my 99 jeep cherokee. My fronts are finally blown and looking to replace. We came up with the monroe MA763 and Gabriel 49216 which I believe also fit the wrangler and as recently as last spring the 49216 were still in production because I bought a set for a wrangler but now after calling both companies they stopped making them and have no replacement for them. You can still find these shocks online but what are we to do after they are all gone or even now? Has anyone found another company or or found another model that will work? Thanks


Don't bother with air shocks. Get yourself a set of "Heavy duty springs" n bump stops n call it a day. Have an 00 TJ lifted 3.25" with them, plow sags a 1/2".


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I like feeling my suspension, and not riding the bumpstops...so call me silly but iwillbtakeair shocks over bump stops any day.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

JeepCoMJ said:


> I like feeling my suspension, and not riding the bumpstops...so call me silly but iwillbtakeair shocks over bump stops any day.


Are you plowing with it or getting the groceries? If you want a cushy ride get a Lincoln.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

You can have both.

Especially on a multi purpose vehicle. These are not heavy enough to load a heavy compression spring without the plow on it.

My grocery hauler is an 02 liberty. It is also my plow vehicle


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Id like to know what can be used as well. Air shocks on my 98 wrangler dont hold air like they used to. My coils were also worn out bad, recently swapped in some from a v8 grand cherokee and got some lift and much stiffer front end. Have yet to see how they help with the plow mounted.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Those stiffer coils will do the job.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

info4tim said:


> Those stiffer coils will do the job.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ya and it rides like a truck the rest of the year


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

theplowmeister said:


> ya and it rides like a truck the rest of the year


my originals were clapped out with 190k. These were 20$, did the trick and don't ride noticeably worse than stock... Thanks for your positive input!


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

gunsworth said:


> View attachment 174657


Nice rig! what do you have in front to counteract plow weight?


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

info4tim said:


> Nice rig! what do you have in front to counteract plow weight?


Thanks, actually learned to plow in it 20 years ago lol. my dad let it go and it needed a ton of work so it sat for a few years, he basically gave it to me this spring, just now dialing it in.

it has air shocks (almost empty in the pic as they leak out after a few days). I also added springs from a 98 grand Cherokee with a v8 which have a stiffer rate. These also gave the lift I wanted to run new wrangler rims an tires. got 5 of them with less than 1000 miles for $400, then wheel adapters for 60$. still way cheaper than buying new rims and tires, and love the look.


----------

